
Ridiculous GE video showing 14 steps to reset a GE smart lightbulb - docker_up
https://finance.yahoo.com/m/f12d325f-0483-32b4-a5bc-af676a4ce4d3/this-ridiculous-ge-video.html
======
duxup
I miss dedicated buttons and switches.

